# Alright. Who just snagged the tall tank Mead off ebay??



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2020)

I was tempted for $1500, but can't do it right now. Nice grab.









						1920's 30’s Mead Cycle Co Ranger Bike Original Paint & Rims restoration project  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">1920's 30’s Mead Cycle Co Ranger Bike Original Paint. Comes with rims. Restoration project. Shipped with UPS flat fee includes handling of large fragile package.</p>



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## THE STIG (May 27, 2020)

Hasn't that been on ebay for bout 10yrs


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 27, 2020)

Great deal right there...


----------



## saladshooter (May 27, 2020)

Pffft Schwinns..


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> Hasn't that been on ebay for bout 10yrs



I don't think so. Only history is it being listed today as a BIN. Looked pretty complete & correct with all the bells & whistles.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 27, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


>



Get it ready for the next Motorbike Ride !


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 27, 2020)




----------



## BFGforme (May 27, 2020)

To bad won't know what to do to put together..


----------

